# Juan no cree que Luisa está/esté casada



## chicanul

CONTEXT: Two friends are riding in a car. (They both know that Luisa is, indeed, married.) One turns to the other and says:


"Juan no cree que Luisa está casada." O

"Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada."



Which?


----------



## Argónida

I would use the second one.

Regarda.


----------



## Titilayo

The second one is the correct one!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En realidad, dado que el que habla sabe que está casada, lo lógico es que diga "está". Si dice "esté" significa que él no sabe si está casada o no.


----------



## Rayines

Claro, si dice "está" significaría que Juan no cree lo que la otra persona le está diciendo (que Luisa está casada, obvio).
En el segundo caso, se trataría de una afirmación más general, y como dice MS, expresa la creencia del propio Juan.


----------



## Vikingo

MarieSuzanne said:


> En realidad, dado que el que habla sabe que está casada, lo lógico es que diga "está". Si dice "esté" significa que él no sabe si está casada o no.


 
También puede significar que el hablante no quiere declararlo (otra vez), porque el oyente ya lo sabe. De "El subjuntivo - valores y usos", J. Borrego et al:


> a. Juan no cree que hay un peligro inminente.
> b. Juan no cree que haya un peligro inminente.
> 
> La diferencia que en general se percibe entre _a_ y _b_ es que con _a_ el hablante da a entender al oyente (...) _que hay un peligro inminente_, pero que Juan (...) _no lo cree_. Con _b_, en cambio, se dice también que Juan (...) _no cree_, pero el hablante no se manifiesta sobre la verdad de lo que sigue, bien porque no sabe si es o no verdad, *bien porque su interlocutor ya lo sabe*, bien porque no considere necesario manifestarse.


 
No sé si se trata del mismo Juan, pero bueno. 

Saludos


----------



## chicanul

Look at this sentence: "Mi abuela no creía que el hombre había/hubiera llegado a la luna."

I am sure we are all cognizant that man has reached the moon. So why does this still require the subjunctive, even though we know that it is a fact.???


----------



## Áristos

MarieSuzanne said:


> En realidad, dado que el que habla sabe que está casada, lo lógico es que diga "está". Si dice "esté" significa que él no sabe si está casada o no.



En este caso me temo que debo disentir, querida compañera.

Aquí el verbo es creer, como opinar, así que para mí debe ir en subjuntivo:
*Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada.*

No depende de que esté o no casada de verdad, sino que es un pensamiento, una opinión. Y tampoco importa si el que habla sabe que si está casada o no.

Ahora bien. Si en vez de "creer" fuera "creerse", con el sentido de dar por cierto lo que otro cuenta, entonces sí que iría en indicativo:

*Juan no se cree que Luisa está casada.*

Porque en este caso sabemos que Luisa está de hecho casada, y Juan se resiste a creerlo. No hablamos de su opinión, sino de un hecho verdadero que él niega.

Naturalmente, es sólo mi opinión. Ya veo que el extracto de J. Borrego aportado por Vikingo va en otra línea 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Pinairun

chicanul said:


> CONTEXT: Two friends are riding in a car. (They both know that Luisa is, indeed, married.) One turns to the other and says:
> 
> 
> "Juan no cree que Luisa está casada." O
> 
> "Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada."
> 
> 
> 
> Which?


 
Creo que el CONTEXT no está muy claro, porque no es normal que, cuando dos personas van en un coche, una le diga a la otra: _Juan no cree que_ _Luisa este/está casada_, a menos que esté hablando de una tercera persona llamada Juan, que no tiene por qué saber si Luisa está o no está casada.

Y en ese caso, caben las dos posibilidades.
Saludos


----------



## chicanul

Pinairun said:


> Creo que el CONTEXT no está muy claro, porque no es normal que, cuando dos personas van en un coche, una le diga a la otra: _Juan no cree que_ _Luisa este/está casada_, a menos que esté hablando de una tercera persona llamada Juan, que no tiene por qué saber si Luisa está o no está casada.
> 
> Y en ese caso, caben las dos posibilidades.
> Saludos


 


Supongamos que Juan es un amigo de los dos que están en el carro.


----------



## chicanul

Entonces son completmante intercambiables???


¿Por qué es que algunos gramaticólogos dicen que la segunda se trata de no saber que está casada?


----------



## Pinairun

Que quepan las dos posibilidades no quiere decir que sean intercambiables, sino que
depende de lo que se quiera decir.

_Juan no cree que Luisa est*á* casada_ = Juan tiene por cierto que Luisa no está casada, que sigue soltera.

_Juan no cree que Luisa est*é* casada_ = Juan no sabe con certeza si está o no está casada, pero se inclina por el no.


----------



## chicanul

Entonces: si hay dos amigos que saben que Luisa está casada, que están platicando sobre el otro amigo Juan que no lo cree, uno empieza la plática con:

"Juan no cree que Luisa está casada" ??  O

"Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada" ??


----------



## Rayines

chicanul said:


> Entonces: si hay dos amigos que saben que Luisa está casada, que están platicando sobre el otro amigo Juan que no lo cree, uno empieza la plática con:
> 
> "Juan no cree que Luisa está casada" ?? O
> 
> "Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada" ??


En realidad, como la diferencia es muy sutil (es casi un razonamiento lógico: en el primer caso, Luisa está con seguridad casada, y Juan no lo cree, en el segundo caso, puede estar o no casada, y Juan tiene la duda), si es como tú dices, puede usarse tanto la primera como la segunda. Y aunque es perfectamente posible usar el indicativo, por lo ya expuesto, tendemos a usar el subjuntivo.


----------



## chicanul

Parece que con "esté" se trata de una opinión que tiene Juan

pero con "está" se trata de que Juan afirma rotundamente que Luisa no está casada...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Áristos said:


> En este caso me temo que debo disentir, querida compañera.
> 
> Aquí el verbo es creer, como opinar, así que para mí debe ir en subjuntivo:
> *Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada.*
> 
> No depende de que esté o no casada de verdad, sino que es un pensamiento, una opinión. Y tampoco importa si el que habla sabe que si está casada o no.
> 
> Ahora bien. Si en vez de "creer" fuera "creerse", con el sentido de dar por cierto lo que otro cuenta, entonces sí que iría en indicativo:
> 
> *Juan no se cree que Luisa está casada.*
> 
> Porque en este caso sabemos que Luisa está de hecho casada, y Juan se resiste a creerlo. No hablamos de su opinión, sino de un hecho verdadero que él niega.
> 
> Naturalmente, es sólo mi opinión. Ya veo que el extracto de J. Borrego aportado por Vikingo va en otra línea
> 
> Un abrazo.



Estimado Áristos:

Es que lo que tú das como dos formas distintas, "creer" y "creerse", en realidad son una misma cosa. Según el DRAE:

*4.     * tr. Tener algo por verosímil o probable. U. t. c. prnl.

Lo que significa que, cuando tú usas "creerse", bien puede decirse "creer" (y yo, como argentina, lo digo así).


----------



## chicanul

No lo sé, me da tantas vueltas....


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, Chicanul. 
Juan ha dicho: _No creo que Luisa esté casada_. (Como duda, usa el subjuntivo).
Su amigo, cuando le cuenta a un tercero lo que piensa Juan, puede contarlo de dos maneras: 1) Si él ignora si Luisa está casada o no, emplea también el subjuntivo porque comparte su duda: _Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada. _2) Si sabe con seguridad que Luisa está casada, usa el indicativo: _Juan no cree que Luisa está casada._


----------



## chicanul

Y en este ejemplo? "Mi mamá no cree que yo soy/sea un ser humano."

Me parece que es "sea" aunque sí que es un ser humano, realmente....por qué "sea" aquí???  porque es una reacción emocional???


----------



## MarieSuzanne

chicanul said:


> Y en este ejemplo? "Mi mamá no cree que yo soy/sea un ser humano."


 
Es que el ejemplo es tan absurdo...  ¿Qué pretende decir con eso la dulce madre?


----------



## chicanul

Me parece que es "sea" aunque sí que es un ser humano, realmente....por qué "sea" aquí??? porque es una reacción emocional???


----------



## Áristos

chicanul said:


> Y en este ejemplo? "Mi mamá no cree que yo soy/sea un ser humano."
> 
> Me parece que es "sea" aunque sí que es un ser humano, realmente....por qué "sea" aquí???  porque es una reacción emocional???



Efectivamente, es "sea".
Muy buen ejemplo de lo que traté de explicar: se trata de creer con el sentido de opinar _(*3.     * tr. Pensar, juzgar, sospechar algo o estar persuadido de ello)_.
Por ello va en subjuntivo (da igual que la realidad sea obviamente lo contrario a lo que la madre opina).
Al menos así es como lo entiendo yo.
Y no uso "creer" de igual manera que "creerse" _(*4.     * tr. Tener algo por verosímil o probable. U. t. c. prnl.)._
 Será cuestión de zona o de algún tipo de preferencia.

Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## manicha

Totalmente de acuerdo con Áristos. Al menos en el español de mi zona, puede decirse "Juan no cree que Luisa esté casada" (y expresaría falta de certeza) o bien "Juan no se cree que Luisa está casada" (a pesar de que sabemos que lo está, con el matiz de "Este Juan es un cabezota").
Dándole la vuelta a la frase, si no cree que está casada, entonces cree que no está casada, ¿verdad? Entonces, una tercera opción: Juan cree que Luisa no está casada. 
En cualquier caso, "Juan no cree que Luisa está casada" me parece incorrecto.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

manicha said:


> En cualquier caso, "Juan no cree que Luisa está casada" me parece incorrecto.


 
Es que lo que en España se dice "no *se* cree", en buena parte de Hispanoamérica se dice "no cree", porque la forma pronominal no se usa nunca (es decir, se reserva como forma reflexiva, con el significado de "creer que uno es"). Por eso es tan correcto "Juan no cree que Luisa está casada" como "Juan no se cree que Luisa está casada".


----------



## Áristos

...y me encanta poder comprobar esas diferencias, en serio.
Hay cosas que todos damos por hecho y que, cuando investigas más, te das cuenta de que no es así. Siempre me resulta muy interesante, y trato de aprender.

Es que los españoles somos tan raros para unas cosas... (¡y los hispanohablantes sudamericanos para otras!). 

Un abrazo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Áristos said:


> Es que los españoles somos tan raros para unas cosas... (¡y los hispanohablantes sudamericanos para otras!).
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Dímelo a mí, que después de más de veinte años aquí aún sigo descubriendo diferencias. Ya dijo Borges que lo que nos separa (a los argentinos) de España... es la lengua.


----------



## Áristos

Jajajaja totalmente de acuerdo con la frase.

Y también el dulce de leche (lo probé en unos alfajores y se me empalaga mucho)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿Ves? Y nosotros decimos "me empalaga mucho", sin el "se". ¡Parece que también difiere nuestro gusto por los verbos pronominales!


----------

